# New addition



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2009)

Heres my new addition to my wine/beer making room. It was a joint crime as my wife wanted a small freezer to buy meats in bigger bulk which I also wanted to save money in my wallet and I also wanted a place to keep my beer and sparkling wine cold but she didnt want it in any of our rooms so I compromised (or so she thinks) and put all my empty wine bottles in the shed with the mower and used the space for this! We bought this gem for $200 as it is all dented up in the front as it was a display model and never plugged in but it normally sells for $1399! It is a few years old and that model is now discontinued and replaced with dble doors because of its size, 36" wide!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the freezer Wade, but you have been holding out on us......


Where did that cider /fruit press come from???????


----------



## mattsbrewery (Jun 11, 2009)

That is glorious!



My beer fridge is something out of decades past....


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2009)

Rich I just got it 2 weeks ago and used it on a second run blend of Chilean Merlot grapes and Cab from a friend. Its not the greatest but gets the job done Ok. I got it for $45 a few towns away.


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2009)

What! no taps through the door??





Nice buy whare did you get it?


----------



## gaudet (Jun 11, 2009)

wade said:


> Rich I just got it 2 weeks ago and used it on a second run blend of Chilean Merlot grapes and Cab from a friend. Its not the greatest but gets the job done Ok. I got it for $45 a few towns away.



That's a great deal in and of itself on that press. I wish I could find something like that for that price around here..........


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2009)

Appliance depot. Eventually ill get a few taps outside but for now that works.


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2009)

I have 2 taps thru my door.. It's Sooooo nice !

All you need is a CO2 ststem.


----------



## Dean (Jun 11, 2009)

congrats Wade! Good find!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2009)

The C02 is in there, I just have to get a dble. regulator or probably a triple as i do want at least 1 more corny and another beer on tap.


----------



## pelican (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice! for both the beer and the meat.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2009)

Finally I got the nerve up to drill through the back of the fridge to
put my C02 tank outside the unit so now i have room for a 5th keg. I
have 3 beers on tap now and the sparkling crab apple. Wifey still wont
let me drill through the front for taps though, I dont know why not as
its a spare that will never go upstairs as its got a few dings in it
and why we got it so cheap. I had to drill 2 holes as I have two
different pressures and didnt want to spend more money on reworking the
system as i have both regulators attached to my tank.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 16, 2009)

Sometimes wade it is just better to get forgiveness than permission


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Sometimes wade it is just better to get forgiveness than permission




Waldo,
Did you forget how to spell "wife"? = *SWMBO*


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

Now to get 4 taps thru the door..


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats the part that she just wont let happen, YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

Tell her she will save electricity $ because the door will not open to let all the cold air out.


----------



## paubin (Oct 14, 2009)

Great find bud....Now if I could get you to snap a few close ups of that press...from what I could see its a fairly simple design. I could whip one out in short order with a few shots....especially of the works up top for the screw....I'd like to see how they reinforced things.


Pete


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2009)

Its the workings of a Shop Fox Wood working vise and Ill get a few pics for you later tonight buddy!


----------



## paubin (Oct 15, 2009)

Thx Bro !


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2009)

Here they are, sorry fell asleep last night as I couldnt sleep the night before due to back pain!


----------



## paubin (Oct 15, 2009)

Thx again bud ! Those pics will do the trick. Ill check out the local carpentry supply place for the vice part. Sore back....you havent been cementing floors again have ya



.


Pete


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2009)

No floors! Building big stairs and then dropping them for delivery. We used to have about 14 people to drop these huge stairs but due to the economy we are down to 7 people and a few of us already have bad backs!


----------



## paubin (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL...I know the bad back deal...beleave me ! I found the shop fox part on amazon but am thinking that I could make one with threaded rod, a heavy duty nut, some 1/4" plate stock and a lil welding. As far as the rest...some oak, strapping and carrage bolts and I'll be in buisness. I"ll snap some pics once I get started.


Pete


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2009)

Good deal!


----------

